# Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 Help



## ChloeDoe (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi, my sister was given this tablet for Christmas and after just a weeks use it has completely crashed and I have no idea what is wrong with it! It's been used as it should be, not dropped or mistreated but it suddenly stopped working. Whenever I turn it on its makes the usual booting up noise but then just stops on a black screen with Samsung in the middle of it. I've tried rebooting it by holding down the power button but the same thing just happens, I also tried letting the battery die then recharging before attempting to turn it on but the same thing happens. Tonight my laptop doesn't even show the tablet when I plug it in so I dont really know what else to do. Technically im completely useless and the warranty has already been voided by my sister allowing unknown sources on her tablet so she could download flash player. Even if she hadn't it was bought over 200 miles away and we weren't given the proof of purchase or name of the store where it was bought.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!



> Technically im completely useless and the warranty has already been voided by my sister allowing unknown sources on her tablet so she could download flash player.


 What do you mean by "unknown sources"? Please expand on the sentence above.


----------



## ChloeDoe (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks  She went into her security settings and checked a box that said something along the lines of 'allow downloads from unknown sources'. When I first looked online for help I read that checking that box is enough to void the warranty because it puts the tablet at risk of viruses etc


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It does not VOID warranty.

Contact Samsung for your warranty and the will assist you. Just don't mention the unknown sources thing.

Call them and say "the device is no longer working so fix it".


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

unless its been rooted, you should have no problems with the warranty. another option if you wan to try to fix it yourself is to do a factory reset. you can find youtube video if you want pictures. 


1 Ensure that the Samsung tablet is powered off.
2 Press the Power and the Volume Up button together till the device displays the start-up logo.
3 Once the logo is displayed, release the buttons and wait till the device enters the Android system recovery mode.
4 On the displayed screen, use Volume Down button to go to the wipe data/factory reset option (Volume Up and Volume Down buttons are used to highlight the displayed options on the Android system recovery screen).
5 Once the option is highlighted, press the Power button to select the option. (Pressing the Power button in Android system recovery mode selects the highlighted option.)
6 On the next screen, press the Volume Down button multiple times till the Yes -- delete all user data option is highlighted.
7 Press the Power button to hard reset the Samsung tablet device while clearing the dalvik cache along with the process.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My wife Tab 2 did the same thing after the Android 4.2.2 update. I rolled it back to a previous version and now it runs perfectly.


----------



## cadozier (Mar 25, 2014)

My daughter got this from her grandmother for Christmas and has had trouble with it not charging, or the screen going black and not working.  we have tried several different chargers and sometimes they work and some times they don't. If a charger works one day it doesn't work the next. :banghead: We have issues with the storage space. At one time she downloaded an alarm, and even after deleting the app the alarm goes off at all times of the day and the night. I am not sure if we should try a factory reset or not, unfortunately her grandmother did not give us the warranty papers and she cannot find them..:angry:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If factor restore does not work then you will need to contact Samsung before the year ends


----------

